# Mountain gear essentials.



## chrislibby88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Well guys, it’s coming into the off season and there’s gonna be a lot of sales on gear coming up. I’m somewhat of a gear junkie, and always looking for the next piece of kit to make life easier. Let’s hear some game changers and essentials for hunting rough terrain.

For me, this year it was my Crispi Nevada’s, took a while to break in, but man these things are nice in the hills. Also picked up some cheap compression bags from Amazon. I’m probably most impressed with them. My medium compressions bag turns my heavy bibs and jacket into just over a milk jug in my pack, and my packable insulation cinches down to over half that size. 

I’m going to be looking to upgrades climbers and backpacks for next season. My tomcat is just too awkward strapped on the outside of my pack, I’ve been looking at the XOP ambush, it isn’t much lighter than the tomcat, but looks ALOT more comfy, and breaks down flat, so should be way less awkward going though laurel thickets. My pack is an eberlestock JustOne and its a good pack, major upgrade from the milsurp ALICE pack I used last season, but I wanna get one where the bag separates from the frame so I can put the load closer to my body.


----------



## Mattval (Dec 19, 2020)

*I am thinking about trying a Tree Saddle.*


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 19, 2020)

Im getting a saddle and my wife got me a nice Sitka heavy weight hoodie and some First Lite gear. Less is more I am learning. As you mentioned less is more. Quality layers that dry quick are worth the money. Im done with cotton.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 19, 2020)

If you're just packing for a day trip, trust me, LESS IS MORE!!!

A good knife, empty space, a cheap smith's sharpener, empty space, a small bone saw (less than a pound), empty space, garbage or feed sack, empty space, extra flashlight, empty space, rope or mule tape, empty space, food and drink. Did I mention empty space? You'll need room for deboned meat.

When hiking in the cold weather: Be bold and start cold! Use the empty space to store your layers. Walk in cold. If you walk in comfy, you'll end up sweating like sasquatch and you'll freeze all day. Later in the day you need that empty space for one of these:


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 19, 2020)

Interested in your compression bags and how you use them. 

I might get a pack. Not sure, don't usually carry one. I prefer not to hunt five miles in all the time, lol.

As I've said before, outerwear with Gore Tex membrane (sitka windstopper for me) has been a real game changer in my layering approach. As in, I need way less layers nowadays. 

Other than that, give me a summit climber and my bow and I'm good to go.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 20, 2020)

I bought some carbon fiber trekking poles that telescope down and fit in my bag. There a gamechanger! I pull em out when I'm stuffing the critter in my bag. Ascending and descending the big ridges is like having 4wd.  Especially with 100lb on your back.


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 20, 2020)

The lightest, best stuff you can afford. Trekking poles are an item often over looked but are essential in steep terrain, that goes for good boots as well. I've been hunting out of a saddle for 3 years now and couldn't imagine doing it another way. I gun hunt out of mine a good bit but I think if I were in the mountains the terrain would lend itself to a tree seat being a lighter/better option.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 20, 2020)

Havalon piranta knife with replaceable blades. Game changer

Wool, wool, and more wool

Went to a badlands pack this year and loving it. 

Running cheapo wildgame terra cams and loving them. Bears have chewed on all of them (i have 9) and they all work perfectly.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 20, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Havalon piranta knife with replaceable blades. Game changer
> 
> Wool, wool, and more wool
> 
> ...


Wool is the ticket.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 20, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Interested in your compression bags and how you use them.
> 
> I might get a pack. Not sure, don't usually carry one. I prefer not to hunt five miles in all the time, lol.
> 
> ...


Just roll up my insulation, stuff them in the bag, buckle the lid down, and start cinching the straps until I’m satisfied. Then put the small hard package in my pack.   You ever vacuumed sealed clothes? Same effect. The bags have four straps that pull the lid down and compress all the air out of the contents. The ones I have are also water resistant, the fabric has a waterproof backing, the seams aren’t taped, so water/blood can go through the seams. I have them a good rain test during the chestatee hunt. My bag got drenched, only a little moisture came through the bottom seams, and my jacket was damp, but not soaked, and the pants in there were perfectly dry. Not sure how well the ones I got will hold up, I’ve only had them for about a month, but they seem good so far.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 20, 2020)

Hammock seat
arctic shield boot insulators


----------



## splatek (Dec 20, 2020)

Mountain cabin. man I wish I had one of those....


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well guys, it’s coming into the off season and there’s gonna be a lot of sales on gear coming up. I’m somewhat of a gear junkie, and always looking for the next piece of kit to make life easier. Let’s hear some game changers and essentials for hunting rough terrain.
> 
> For me, this year it was my Crispi Nevada’s, took a while to break in, but man these things are nice in the hills. Also picked up some cheap compression bags from Amazon. I’m probably most impressed with them. My medium compressions bag turns my heavy bibs and jacket into just over a milk jug in my pack, and my packable insulation cinches down to over half that size.
> 
> I’m going to be looking to upgrades climbers and backpacks for next season. My tomcat is just too awkward strapped on the outside of my pack, I’ve been looking at the XOP ambush, it isn’t much lighter than the tomcat, but looks ALOT more comfy, and breaks down flat, so should be way less awkward going though laurel thickets. My pack is an eberlestock JustOne and its a good pack, major upgrade from the milsurp ALICE pack I used last season, but I wanna get one where the bag separates from the frame so I can put the load closer to my body.


Mystery Ranch pack. There is no better. They are so well made and they are so functional that you will be shocked. Spend the money. You will never regret it. I bit the bullet and bought one, then I bought three more.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> If you're just packing for a day trip, trust me, LESS IS MORE!!!
> 
> A good knife, empty space, a cheap smith's sharpener, empty space, a small bone saw (less than a pound), empty space, garbage or feed sack, empty space, extra flashlight, empty space, rope or mule tape, empty space, food and drink. Did I mention empty space? You'll need room for deboned meat.
> 
> ...


got more pics of this one? nice buck and his coloring is cool.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

some quality waders, a Big Agnus Copper Spur 3 person tent, a wall tent that can handle a wood-burning stove, some insulated Crispi boots, or perhaps some kenetrek mountain extremes.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 20, 2020)

Professor said:


> got more pics of this one? nice buck and his coloring is cool.





The one on the right is him. I actually had to pass him up because I shot the smaller 8. Then he walked by my brother about 10 minutes later.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> View attachment 1056430
> 
> The one on the right is him. I actually had to pass him up because I shot the smaller 8. Then he walked by my brother about 10 minutes later.


Fun drag out. Did you pack them out as well or drag the way?


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 20, 2020)

Professor said:


> Fun drag out. Did you pack them out as well or drag the way?



Deboned and packed. We were a couple miles in with a big drop in elevation in some rugged country.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 20, 2020)

splatek said:


> Mountain cabin. man I wish I had one of those....




Highly recommend.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Deboned and packed. We were a couple miles in with a big drop in elevation in some rugged country.


I learned today how to skin a deer's head. Next time I pack one out I will debone it completely and leave the skull and brains.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 20, 2020)

Professor said:


> some quality waders, a Big Agnus Copper Spur 3 person tent, a wall tent that can handle a wood-burning stove, some insulated Crispi boots, or perhaps some kenetrek mountain extremes.


I carry a few contractor trash bags, for wading streams if I must, and for lining my pack interior before meat goes in. Or whatever else, rain cover for your pack, poncho, etc.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 20, 2020)

Professor said:


> Mystery Ranch pack. There is no better. They are so well made and they are so functional that you will be shocked. Spend the money. You will never regret it. I bit the bullet and bought one, then I bought three more.


Which mystery ranch?


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Which mystery ranch?


That would depend on your specific anticipated needs and what you can find on clearance. I think the cabinet is great because it is a day pack but can be expanded for multi-day trips. Of course, it has the overload feature for packing meat.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 20, 2020)

Professor said:


> That would depend on your specific anticipated needs and what you can find on clearance. I think the cabinet is great because it is a day pack but can be expanded for multi-day trips. Of course, it has the overload feature for packing meat.


Paking in a few layers of clothes and packing meat out.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I carry a few contractor trash bags, for wading streams if I must, and for lining my pack interior before meat goes in. Or whatever else, rain cover for your pack, poncho, etc.


I might try the heavy bags for stream crossing. I carry them in my kill kit already.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Paking in a few layers of clothes and packing meat out.


cabinet or mule if you can find one. The sizing is odd. I am 6 ft and 210 and I can wear an extra small - a small fits well. I can not imagine how big the guy that fits into an extra-large is. You can usually find a good selection of used MR packs at the rokslide classified form thread.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 20, 2020)

Just a note on packs.
A ill fitting pack does not tote heavy loads well. It will beat yo down in a hurry.

 If your a standard size guy. You can find a pack from most company's that will fit you. If not you might want to look into Kifaru packs. They have different frame sizes.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm looking at all the news on the 2 missing hunters in Murray who went to coon hunt around Beach Bottoms. I've been lost in Beach Bottoms with a buddy and it was not fun. I'm praying for their safe return as we enter this Christmas week. I know my buddy and I entered that day only thinking we would do a couple miles. We bought no food or water. I know not bright and some very important lessons learned. This thread on gear just made me think about the importance of bare essentials to stay a few nights in the mountains. It's a scary place when lost. The gun will do you no good and it feels quite impending. God bless all and enjoy all your new gear!!!! Dont forget the basics.❤ now I'm headed to these darn woods to try to swack one more doe for the season! Got about 20-30 pounds so far this season from a doe I killed couple weeks back.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well guys, it’s coming into the off season and there’s gonna be a lot of sales on gear coming up. I’m somewhat of a gear junkie, and always looking for the next piece of kit to make life easier. Let’s hear some game changers and essentials for hunting rough terrain.
> 
> For me, this year it was my Crispi Nevada’s, took a while to break in, but man these things are nice in the hills. Also picked up some cheap compression bags from Amazon. I’m probably most impressed with them. My medium compressions bag turns my heavy bibs and jacket into just over a milk jug in my pack, and my packable insulation cinches down to over half that size.
> 
> I’m going to be looking to upgrades climbers and backpacks for next season. My tomcat is just too awkward strapped on the outside of my pack, I’ve been looking at the XOP ambush, it isn’t much lighter than the tomcat, but looks ALOT more comfy, and breaks down flat, so should be way less awkward going though laurel thickets. My pack is an eberlestock JustOne and its a good pack, major upgrade from the milsurp ALICE pack I used last season, but I wanna get one where the bag separates from the frame so I can put the load closer to my body.


I just started using trekking poles and, man! Using those in rough terrain is like shifting into four-wheel drive. I bought middle of the road Mountainsmith and I like them


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Im getting a saddle and my wife got me a nice Sitka heavy weight hoodie and some First Lite gear. Less is more I am learning. As you mentioned less is more. Quality layers that dry quick are worth the money. Im done with cotton.


Yep, I now own a metric-ton worth of First Lite gear. They are worth the money in my opinion and I try to sneak a new piece in every time the wife's not looking...?


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I carry a few contractor trash bags, for wading streams if I must, and for lining my pack interior before meat goes in. Or whatever else, rain cover for your pack, poncho, etc.


Likewise


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

Professor said:


> cabinet or mule if you can find one. The sizing is odd. I am 6 ft and 210 and I can wear an extra small - a small fits well. I can not imagine how big the guy that fits into an extra-large is. You can usually find a good selection of used MR packs at the rokslide classified form thread.


If I recall I saw the Metcalf on Camofire last week


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Just a note on packs.
> A ill fitting pack does not tote heavy loads well. It will beat yo down in a hurry.
> 
> If your a standard size guy. You can find a pack from most company's that will fit you. If not you might want to look into Kifaru packs. They have different frame sizes.


I'm looking at the Kifaru Lost Park parka but haven't pulled the trigger yet. A friend of mine has one and just can't stop talking about how good it is.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh forgot to mention, @Tadpole23 showed me his Sawyer water filter, it’s the squeeze filter model. Fill a bag with dirty water, screw the filter in, then you can squeeze the bag, or just hang it and let it drip into your clean water bottle. I carry a life straw now, but gonna grab a Sawyer for next season.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 21, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> Yep, I now own a metric-ton worth of First Lite gear. They are worth the money in my opinion and I try to sneak a new piece in every time the wife's not looking...?


If you get nothing else get the uncompadgre insulation, and the obsidian wool pants, I can’t stop wearing them.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> I'm looking at all the news on the 2 missing hunters in Murray who went to coon hunt around Beach Bottoms. I've been lost in Beach Bottoms with a buddy and it was not fun. I'm praying for their safe return as we enter this Christmas week. I know my buddy and I entered that day only thinking we would do a couple miles. We bought no food or water. I know not bright and some very important lessons learned. This thread on gear just made me think about the importance of bare essentials to stay a few nights in the mountains. It's a scary place when lost. The gun will do you no good and it feels quite impending. God bless all and enjoy all your new gear!!!! Dont forget the basics.❤ now I'm headed to these darn woods to try to swack one more doe for the season! Got about 20-30 pounds so far this season from a doe I killed couple weeks back.


I’ve got Onx on my phone, and I carry a small battery pack for recharging. I usually stay in airplane mode to save battery too.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got Onx on my phone, and I carry a small battery pack for recharging. I usually stay in airplane mode to save battery too.


I do exactly the same.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> If you get nothing else get the uncompadgre insulation, and the obsidian wool pants, I can’t stop wearing them.


I have the Sawtooth pants and I love them but hesitated on the Obsidian besaure I wasn't sure if they would hold up well in the briar patches I often find myself in. The only thing I don't like about the Sawtooh pants is they don't have cargo pockets. I do like the Uncompagre. Based on several other posts throughout this forum, you and I have a lot in common when it comes to gear


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

I guess I'm weird. I've hunted these mountains day and night for half a century without most of that stuff and did just fine. I won't turn it down if you send me a load of it for free, though.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess I'm weird. I've hunted these mountains day and night for half a century without most of that stuff and did just fine. I won't turn it down if you send me a load of it for free, though.


Living in the NC mountains, you're probably tougher than us so you don't count...lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> Living in the NC mountains, you're probably tougher than us so you don't count...lol


Mainly just a lot poorer and more stubborn, I think.  I can't imagine paying $200 for a pair of underdrawers.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mainly just a lot poorer and more stubborn, I think.  I can't imagine paying $200 for a pair of underdrawers.



preach!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mainly just a lot poorer and more stubborn, I think.  I can't imagine paying $200 for a pair of underdrawers.


Same here.  And I get my trekking poles in whatever woods I happen to be in if I need one.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 21, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> Living in the NC mountains, you're probably tougher than us so you don't count...lol


Yea us flatlanders need all the help we can get up there. Do you need the gear? Like really need it? Nope. But it helps make hard things slightly easier, and makes you a lot more comfortable doing it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea us flatlanders need all the help we can get up there. Do you need the gear? Like really need it? Nope. But it helps make hard things slightly easier, and makes you a lot more comfortable doing it.


I'm getting more of it the older I get.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> If I recall I saw the Metcalf on Camofire last week


the metcalf is a monster pack.  you can go a week and pack one out with that thing. it holds 4300 ci.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea us flatlanders need all the help we can get up there. Do you need the gear? Like really need it? Nope. But it helps make hard things slightly easier, and makes you a lot more comfortable doing it.


you can do more with it. go deeper, stay longer, tolerate more extreme weather for longer periods of time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

Professor said:


> you can do more with it. go deeper, stay longer, tolerate more extreme weather for longer periods of time.


We honestly don't do any of the above 1% of what our grandparents' generation did in these mountains hunting and fishing. With a pair of overalls, brogan shoes, a tow sack, ax, and a rifle. Go read Sam Hunnicutt's _Twenty Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smokies _if you want to hear some stories of folks who went deeper, did more, stayed longer, tolerated extremes, and such on a daily basis. It's a fascinating read.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We honestly don't do any of the above 1% of what our grandparents' generation did in these mountains hunting and fishing. With a pair of overalls, brogan shoes, a tow sack, ax, and a rifle. Go read Sam Hunnicutt's _Twenty Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smokies _if you want to hear some stories of folks who went deeper, did more, stayed longer, tolerated extremes, and such on a daily basis. It's a fascinating read.



Kephart talks about how the mountain folk on extended bear hunts would sleep on the ground with nothing more than an overcoat, even in frigid weather.  I ain't that tough.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We honestly don't do any of the above 1% of what our grandparents' generation did in these mountains hunting and fishing. With a pair of overalls, brogan shoes, a tow sack, ax, and a rifle. Go read Sam Hunnicutt's _Twenty Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smokies _if you want to hear some stories of folks who went deeper, did more, stayed longer, tolerated extremes, and such on a daily basis. It's a fascinating read.


 I will read it


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Kephart talks about how the mountain folk on extended bear hunts would sleep on the ground with nothing more than an overcoat, even in frigid weather.  I ain't that tough.


This is tough.
Kill a deer
Cut off a leg and cook it over an open fire.
Eat it with a pocket knife.
Sleep in a log.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

Professor said:


> I will read it


I think you'll really enjoy it if you love hunting these mountains. Sam wasn't a gifted literary writer by any means, but he was the real deal, along with the guys he hunted, fished, and camped with. They were the elite of the old-time mountain hunters. It's a very good read.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Kephart talks about how the mountain folk on extended bear hunts would sleep on the ground with nothing more than an overcoat, even in frigid weather.  I ain't that tough.


I was thirty years ago. I ain't now. That ground is harder and colder, and the hills are steeper and higher than they used to be.

I've heard the old-timers talk about the Cherokees wading the river waist-deep in the middle of winter with the temp below freezing to avoid walking half a mile upstream to the footlog. In regular clothes.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mainly just a lot poorer and more stubborn, I think.  I can't imagine paying $200 for a pair of underdrawers.


I am the same. It has taken me a long time to start spending money on gear. Honestly, there used to not be gear to spend it on. Either it came from kmart or an army navy store. I started buying the gear to take my son out west on a pack in bear hunt in the Rockies. I still have not invested in high-end lightweight clothing. Watch some videos on you tube of these guys dumping their packs and going over the contents. They have 2 to 3 grand invested in cold and wet weather clothing. I did spend 200 dollars on some merino wool long johns. I really like them a lot, but I remember when you could buy a good rifle for that.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh forgot to mention, @Tadpole23 showed me his Sawyer water filter, it’s the squeeze filter model. Fill a bag with dirty water, screw the filter in, then you can squeeze the bag, or just hang it and let it drip into your clean water bottle. I carry a life straw now, but gonna grab a Sawyer for next season.


I have one but have still never had to use it. In Idaho the water was good to drink at the springs and in Georgia, I have never been so far from my camp or truck that my camel back could not sustain me.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> I bought some carbon fiber trekking poles that telescope down and fit in my bag. There a gamechanger! I pull em out when I'm stuffing the critter in my bag. Ascending and descending the big ridges is like having 4wd.  Especially with 100lb on your back.


what do they weigh? I had some cheap telescoping poles i Idaho and had one break on the 3rd step of a 2700 foot descent. I really liked how they helped stabilize me. I found my feet did not get so tired when they were not having to constantly fight the uneven ground.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Wool is the ticket.


I bought a bunch of merino wool boot socks from Costco. I think it was 20 bucks for 6 pairs, which is really cheap compared with smartwool or darn tough socks. These have a little spandex in them and really hold to the leg.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 21, 2020)

They talk about how Ben Lilly would travel all around the southeast and the west with a pack dogs and the only thing he had at night to keep him warm was sleeping in-between the hounds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2020)

After reading about the men lost in Cohoota right now I'd say a sat phone or locator beacon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> They talk about how Ben Lilly would travel all around the southeast and the west with a pack dogs and the only thing he had at night to keep him warm was sleeping in-between the hounds.




Ben Lily was tough. Probably as tough as any man alive. I would have loved to hunt with him.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Ben Lily was tough. Probably as tough as any man alive. I would have loved to hunt with him.


Me too though I know he and I are not bred from the same clothe. You for sure could! Us millennial's have truly lost the toughness and grit that seems to have been around just 25-30 years prior.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 21, 2020)

Professor said:


> the metcalf is a monster pack.  you can go a week and pack one out with that thing. it holds 4300 ci.


I would love to get this pack. It is one of the top three currently.  

My gear purchases/ upgrades for the coming year will be a good pack of some kind, and possibly a lightweight sleeping bag. Those two things would be huge difference for the 3 day trip. 
  This year I upgraded Boots (Basic Cabela's boots), socks (80% merino wool), and got a chest harness for bino's.
  My "treking pole" is a piece of straightened hickery with a fabricated shooting rest on top and a paracord handle which will need to be redone since the handle cord got used for field dressing, etc.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

One thing I will not skimp on is boots. My current pair of Danners weren't cheap, but they've lasted me five years of hunting so far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> I would love to get this pack. It is one of the top three currently.
> 
> My gear purchases/ upgrades for the coming year will be a good pack of some kind, and possibly a lightweight sleeping bag. Those two things would be huge difference for the 3 day trip.
> This year I upgraded Boots (Basic Cabela's boots), socks (80% merino wool), and got a chest harness for bino's.
> My "treking pole" is a piece of straightened hickery with a fabricated shooting rest on top and a paracord handle which will need to be redone since the handle cord got used for field dressing, etc.




I`ve used a homemade walking stick for the last 8 or 9 years now. Mine are always a vine scarred water oak, cut to ength about from the hangydown on my ear to the ground. This length makes it a fine shooting stick, long enough for me to move a 6 foot diamondback off the path and out of my way, and sling a cottonmouth a good 20 feet in whatever direction I want it to go. And maybe it`s my imagination, but at night deer don`t seem to pay me as much mind as they did when I didn`t have to use one. Mine is not for looks. It`s more of a crutch.  I`m making me a new one now out of American Chestnut, compliment s of a mighty fine gentleman ight here on the Forum


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> After reading about the men lost in Cohoota right now I'd say a sat phone or locator beacon.


Love my garmin inreach. Hope I never need it for that reason.

But it has been handy communicating with dad out of service when we hunt together.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> If you get nothing else get the uncompadgre insulation, and the obsidian wool pants, I can’t stop wearing them.


Corrugate guide pants. No insulation, but crazy tough. Couldn’t get the obsidian after I had a buddy tear them in some briars. But I love the corrugates. I’ll wear them for years. Look brand new still after a rough season. Best pockets going and they have a nice stretch throughout. Oh, and they’re good for my long legs. Hate short pants.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 21, 2020)

Nic,
 The deer cant figure out whats walking around on 3 legs over there.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 21, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh forgot to mention, @Tadpole23 showed me his Sawyer water filter, it’s the squeeze filter model. Fill a bag with dirty water, screw the filter in, then you can squeeze the bag, or just hang it and let it drip into your clean water bottle. I carry a life straw now, but gonna grab a Sawyer for next season.



I have used the Sawyer filters for about seven years. I’ve had both the mini and the standard version. The standard is much easier to push water through when you squeeze the bladder.  Either one will freeze so throw it in the bottom of your sleeping bag when you are camping.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 22, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> After reading about the men lost in Cohoota right now I'd say a sat phone or locator beacon.


Yep, I have a Garmin just for peace of mind


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 22, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Corrugate guide pants. No insulation, but crazy tough. Couldn’t get the obsidian after I had a buddy tear them in some briars. But I love the corrugates. I’ll wear them for years. Look brand new still after a rough season. Best pockets going and they have a nice stretch throughout. Oh, and they’re good for my long legs. Hate short pants.


Good to hear. They might be my next purchase. I love my Sawtooth pants but they don't have cargo pockets


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2020)

jbogg said:


> I have used the Sawyer filters for about seven years. I’ve had both the mini and the standard version. The standard is much easier to push water through when you squeeze the bladder.  Either one will freeze so throw it in the bottom of your sleeping bag when you are camping.


I've got one of the Hydroblu Versa Flow filters that I like better than the Sawyer. Don't use it very often, as I have been drinking straight out of these creeks and springs all my life with no ill effects at all. But, with the number of people tramping around in the mountains now, and beavers running further and further up the watersheds, there are places I don't trust to drink from without filtering.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 22, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> Good to hear. They might be my next purchase. I love my Sawtooth pants but they don't have cargo pockets


I’ve got the corrugates, and the obsidians. I almost never wear my corrugates. Yes, I have ripped the obsidians, once on briars, and once on a sharp deadfall limb. My wife sews, and has repaired them. The seat of the obsidians is also wearing a little thin. So yes, they aren’t the most durable, but man they are comfortable in such a wide range of temps that I almost always grab them, especially when it’s warmer or in high exertion. The guide pants do not breath very well. Once the obsidians kick the bucket, I will get more.


----------



## splatek (Dec 22, 2020)

With a few little ones, I cannot afford the high end clothing and have sort of resorted to just the warmest I can get from my closet. I have some cheap but warm camo I picked up off CamoFire. It's virtually no name, but dang it's warm, at least on the bottom. I should've bought the tops too, but was ... too cheap ... 

Essentials, I can justify: water filter has been used so many times, sometimes out of neccessity like when I got lost way back looking for a remote brook trout stream which was a killer success, until dark fell and I didn't have snack, water or a light... and was 4.5 miles from the truck. Also the InReach - thank goodness I;ve never had to use it, but the misses feels better knowing I have it. 

The other thing is, I am sort of a chicken s**t and don't go in like a lot of you guys and have only ever hunter cohutta once and didn't really go that deep, a few miles at most. 

Almost every time I hit the woods I am thinking about what I need and being a new hunter it's a mental battle. I think after 2 seasons and a lot of learning on here and from buddies I am learning the things that are worth it. I don;t use a walking stick, but might after this thread. I also try now to bring a big bag, but again, am reconsidering,...


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 22, 2020)

splatek said:


> With a few little ones, I cannot afford the high end clothing and have sort of resorted to just the warmest I can get from my closet. I have some cheap but warm camo I picked up off CamoFire. It's virtually no name, but dang it's warm, at least on the bottom. I should've bought the tops too, but was ... too cheap ...
> 
> Essentials, I can justify: water filter has been used so many times, sometimes out of neccessity like when I got lost way back looking for a remote brook trout stream which was a killer success, until dark fell and I didn't have snack, water or a light... and was 4.5 miles from the truck. Also the InReach - thank goodness I;ve never had to use it, but the misses feels better knowing I have it.
> 
> ...


I don’t hunt that deep either, most of my spots are a mile or less. 
You don’t have to spend a ton of money to get warm clothes. The stuff that is lightweight/packable AND warm is where you start spending money. Look for sales, or cruise hunting forums for used stuff. I’m guessing most of us only buy a few pieces at a time too. 
Oh and you don’t need a huge bag. I would never get one of those multi day 4000 ci packs for hunting GA. Get one with just enough room for your gear and a boned out deer. If you aren’t hunting far you can make multiple trips for a large bear. Less weight at once will be a lot safer descending steep slick slopes too. And I’m just a fan of staying as light as possible.
And yes, a single trekking pole or walking stick is a game changer. You’ll be twice as stable, and shifts some of the work to your arm and off your legs.  I like the collapsible ones, cause I can slip it pack in my pack when I hit a big huckleberry patch or dense laurel thicket instead of having to lift and weave it through the tangles too.


----------



## splatek (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I don’t hunt that deep either, most of my spots are a mile or less.
> You don’t have to spend a ton of money to get warm clothes. The stuff that is lightweight/packable AND warm is where you start spending money. Look for sales, or cruise hunting forums for used stuff. I’m guessing most of us only buy a few pieces at a time too.
> Oh and you don’t need a huge bag. I would never get one of those multi day 4000 ci packs for hunting GA. Get one with just enough room for your gear and a boned out deer. If you aren’t hunting far you can make multiple trips for a large bear. Less weight at once will be a lot safer descending steep slick slopes too. And I’m just a fan of staying as light as possible.
> And yes, a single trekking pole or walking stick is a game changer. You’ll be twice as stable, and shifts some of the work to your arm and off your legs.  I like the collapsible ones, cause I can slip it pack in my pack when I hit a big huckleberry patch or dense laurel thicket instead of having to lift and weave it through the tangles too.



thanks Chris
Yeah I’m trying to peacemeal pieces here and there. I prefer something tighter since I bow hunt almost exclusively. I have a few walking sticks. But mostly made from laurel. Ill investigate the collapsible ones 
thanks man.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got the corrugates, and the obsidians. I almost never wear my corrugates. Yes, I have ripped the obsidians, once on briars, and once on a sharp deadfall limb. My wife sews, and has repaired them. The seat of the obsidians is also wearing a little thin. So yes, they aren’t the most durable, but man they are comfortable in such a wide range of temps that I almost always grab them, especially when it’s warmer or in high exertion. The guide pants do not breath very well. Once the obsidians kick the bucket, I will get more.


You may want to consider the Sawtooth pants then.  They are more like upland pants as they are reinforced on the front of the legs with a double layer of poly/whatever and the back of the legs have the 37.5 merino blend.  So far they've been very durable going through the briars I seem to gravitate to along creekbottoms. Surprisingly, they've been warmer than I thought too with just the Fuse zip-off baselayer


----------



## Professor (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I don’t hunt that deep either, most of my spots are a mile or less.
> You don’t have to spend a ton of money to get warm clothes. The stuff that is lightweight/packable AND warm is where you start spending money. Look for sales, or cruise hunting forums for used stuff. I’m guessing most of us only buy a few pieces at a time too.
> Oh and you don’t need a huge bag. I would never get one of those multi day 4000 ci packs for hunting GA. Get one with just enough room for your gear and a boned out deer. If you aren’t hunting far you can make multiple trips for a large bear. Less weight at once will be a lot safer descending steep slick slopes too. And I’m just a fan of staying as light as possible.
> And yes, a single trekking pole or walking stick is a game changer. You’ll be twice as stable, and shifts some of the work to your arm and off your legs.  I like the collapsible ones, cause I can slip it pack in my pack when I hit a big huckleberry patch or dense laurel thicket instead of having to lift and weave it through the tangles too.


yes. I have stuff that will keep me warm. I have ww2 navy bibs for arctic seas. but, there is nothing light about them, and they can just about fill a 3000 ci pack. the stuff that you can wad up to the size of a softball really is needed for western pack hunts. otherwise you would need pack animals. my concern about all the gear designed for hunting in the Rockies, is how it will hold up with our rain. I read about guys "hunkering down in some pines" till the shower passes. others just keep moving and hunt through it. neither is an option here. those big semi-freezing rain storms we always seem to get in December in the mountains will end a hunt if you stay in it.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 22, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve used a homemade walking stick for the last 8 or 9 years now. Mine are always a vine scarred water oak, cut to ength about from the hangydown on my ear to the ground. This length makes it a fine shooting stick, long enough for me to move a 6 foot diamondback off the path and out of my way, and sling a cottonmouth a good 20 feet in whatever direction I want it to go. And maybe it`s my imagination, but at night deer don`t seem to pay me as much mind as they did when I didn`t have to use one. Mine is not for looks. It`s more of a crutch.  I`m making me a new one now out of American Chestnut, compliment s of a mighty fine gentleman ight here on the Forum


Mine started out as a pretty basic hiking stick that was made by the good Amish folks in Western PA. I just made a few mods to get it how I like it. I've got a couple others and am thinking about making a second "shooting" stick with a slight difference in the  handle carving under the paracord and a more acute "V" rest.  It's not pretty but was tremendously helpfulon my Cohutta hunt!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I don’t hunt that deep either, most of my spots are a mile or less.
> You don’t have to spend a ton of money to get warm clothes. The stuff that is lightweight/packable AND warm is where you start spending money. Look for sales, or cruise hunting forums for used stuff. I’m guessing most of us only buy a few pieces at a time too.
> Oh and you don’t need a huge bag. I would never get one of those multi day 4000 ci packs for hunting GA. Get one with just enough room for your gear and a boned out deer. If you aren’t hunting far you can make multiple trips for a large bear. Less weight at once will be a lot safer descending steep slick slopes too. And I’m just a fan of staying as light as possible.
> And yes, a single trekking pole or walking stick is a game changer. You’ll be twice as stable, and shifts some of the work to your arm and off your legs.  I like the collapsible ones, cause I can slip it pack in my pack when I hit a big huckleberry patch or dense laurel thicket instead of having to lift and weave it through the tangles too.


I can relate on getting a thing or two at a time. Kids and the wife get the bulk of the cash, LOL. Taking care of the fam is responsibility #1.  
As a result of not getting to spend much time in north GA I usually opt for spots deep into the mountains to help ensure more wildlife an less humans... sometimes it works, sometimes not, but always fun. Keeping the pack light is definitely a focus.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Professor said:


> yes. I have stuff that will keep me warm. I have ww2 navy bibs for arctic seas. but, there is nothing light about them, and they can just about fill a 3000 ci pack. the stuff that you can wad up to the size of a softball really is needed for western pack hunts. otherwise you would need pack animals. my concern about all the gear designed for hunting in the Rockies, is how it will hold up with our rain. I read about guys "hunkering down in some pines" till the shower passes. others just keep moving and hunt through it. neither is an option here. those big semi-freezing rain storms we always seem to get in December in the mountains will end a hunt if you stay in it.


I sat for a few hours in heavy rain on Chestatee with my Firstlite rain gear. My body stayed dry, I was warm for the most part. Hands are the weak link in the rain. I wore some hardshell gloves over some wool knit gloves, but they eventually leaked through the leather seams. And you have to watch your sleeve cuffs, if you don’t roll them up your arms they will wick the wet up and your lower arms will be soaked under the rain jacket.
Not all the rain in the mountains is torrential monsoons though. I’ve sat plenty of times in mist and light showers with or without rain gear and been fine.


----------



## Professor (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I sat for a few hours in heavy rain on Chestatee with my Firstlite rain gear. My body stayed dry, I was warm for the most part. Hands are the weak link in the rain. I wore some hardshell gloves over some wool knit gloves, but they eventually leaked through the leather seams. And you have to watch your sleeve cuffs, if you don’t roll them up your arms they will wick the wet up and your lower arms will be soaked under the rain jacket.
> Not all the rain in the mountains is torrential monsoons though. I’ve sat plenty of times in mist and light showers with or without rain gear and been fine.


all day light rain I like. it is the inches in minuts that get me. I have to wrap my boots in plastic.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Professor said:


> all day light rain I like. it is the inches in minuts that get me. I have to wrap my boots in plastic.


You know, my boots didn’t leak at all. Might be something to those high dollar Crispis.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 22, 2020)

@Professor try a compression bag for that navy jump suit. Might be surprised at how tight you can pack it. Here’s the link to the ones I’m using. They have done well for the one hunt I’ve taken them on. Time will tell. I can see the seams busting eventually from cinching the straps down as tight as possible. My heavy bibs and jacket just barely fit in the medium. 
https://www.amazon.com/Frelaxy-Comp...t=&hvlocphy=9011177&hvtargid=pla-903997240505


----------



## Professor (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> @Professor try a compression bag for that navy jump suit. Might be surprised at how tight you can pack it. Here’s the link to the ones I’m using. They have done well for the one hunt I’ve taken them on. Time will tell. I can see the seams busting eventually from cinching the straps down as tight as possible. My heavy bibs and jacket just barely fit in the medium.
> https://www.amazon.com/Frelaxy-Comp...t=&hvlocphy=9011177&hvtargid=pla-903997240505


I literally am in the middle of stuffing some clothes in a compression sack to ship them to my son in Arizona. I use them often. Mine are sea to summit.


----------



## Professor (Dec 22, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> You know, my boots didn’t leak at all. Might be something to those high dollar Crispis.


This is why I bought the crispis


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

Professor said:


> yes. I have stuff that will keep me warm. I have ww2 navy bibs for arctic seas. but, there is nothing light about them, and they can just about fill a 3000 ci pack. the stuff that you can wad up to the size of a softball really is needed for western pack hunts. otherwise you would need pack animals. my concern about all the gear designed for hunting in the Rockies, is how it will hold up with our rain. I read about guys "hunkering down in some pines" till the shower passes. others just keep moving and hunt through it. neither is an option here. those big semi-freezing rain storms we always seem to get in December in the mountains will end a hunt if you stay in it.


Wore my Sitka stratus set this year in the (significant) rain twice. Both times really decent showers, nothing torrential. The first time, I sat in a tree and used the jacket to keep my legs dry. Really didn’t think the rain would amount to much. Was wrong as usual but stuck it out and was very comfortable. I wore my jacket the 3/4 mile back to the truck and when I took it off, it was nearly bone dry. I was shocked. Bought a pair of pants as soon as they went on sale for Black Friday. Wore the whole set last week. Started out in a drizzle, then decent steady shower. Again, completely dry underneath. Shorter walk to the truck that time and the pants were still slightly damp on the surface when I got back.
Both times the temps were around high 40s, 50s. There’s a huge difference in a freezing rain though, and I realize that. I’ve not tried the fanatic set for that, but like has Been said, I’m too lazy or wimpy to desire to hunt in that.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 22, 2020)

The other challenge with rain gear down gear is the humidity.  Is there really such a thing as breathable rain gear?  Bow season is the worst.  I climbed around 400’ and just as I got to my spot the sky’s opened.  I quickly threw on my rain gear, but continued to sweat until my clothing was almost as wet with sweat as it would have been in the rain.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 22, 2020)

jbogg said:


> The other challenge with rain gear down gear is the humidity.  Is there really such a thing as breathable rain gear?  Bow season is the worst.  I climbed around 400’ and just as I got to my spot the sky’s opened.  I quickly threw on my rain gear, but continued to sweat until my clothing was almost as wet with sweat as it would have been in the rain.


They can only be so breathable before they stop being water repellent.  Wear wool underneath, at least you’ll still be sorta warm when it’s wet.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 23, 2020)

Well just got a Trophyline Covert Lite saddle kit and a 5 pack of Wild Edge Stepps. My whole set up litterly just dropped down to 7 pds. Sweet little early Xmas present from my mom!!!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Well just got a Trophyline Covert Lite saddle kit and a 5 pack of Wild Edge Stepps. My whole set up litterly just dropped down to 7 pds. Sweet little early Xmas present from my mom!!!


I’ve never tried a saddle. That weight has me very interested though.


----------



## splatek (Dec 23, 2020)

I like the saddle. sometimes feels like you’re walking in the woods wearing a diaper but heck at my age it won’t be long anyhow. super comfy in the tree and feels better to move if  you’re in the wrong tree bc it’s light and easy.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 23, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve never tried a saddle. That weight has me very interested though.


Yeah man I will let you know! The climber was just to heavy, to bully, and to loud. I've been hunting alot of bedding areas this year and I really need to be as mobile as possible. The steps I got look amazing and only weigh a pound each.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 24, 2020)

I know the sticker shock of high quality gear can be a deterent.

I bought a set of gortex rain gear in 2003 for a caribou hunt. Im mostly a fair weather hunter so i dont use it alot here. Its been too the arctic circle. Its survived horse back hunts in B.C. and Kyrgyzstan. Its kept me warm on the top of wind swept mountains in the west. Its still as good as the day i bought it.

And Jbogg,
 Is it breathable? It supposed to be. Maybe that depends on your definition of breathable. In my opinion. NO


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ever since I discovered pit zips and hip zips on clothing its a feature I look for. It makes a big difference in the ability to dump heat


----------



## Jason F (Dec 27, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Which mystery ranch?



I have a MR Sawtooth as well as a MR Beartooth (bag only) as I can swap the bags back and forth on the same MR Guide Lite MT frame.

The Guide Lite MT Frame is pretty awesome with the load carrying shelf capability, and having 2 bags gives me options for a day hunt (or 1-2 overnight) with the Sawtooth, or if I have a lot of gear or more days in the field I can go to the Beartooth for extra capacity.


And yes, a couple contractor bags in your pack is essential!


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 27, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> One thing I will not skimp on is boots. My current pair of Danners weren't cheap, but they've lasted me five years of hunting so far.



What kind of Danner's do you have?

I'll be getting a new pair soon and can't decide between Powderhorn or Pronghorn.

Ive always been an Irish Setters man but im gonna try Danner.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 27, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> What kind of Danner's do you have?
> 
> I'll be getting a new pair soon and can't decide between Powderhorn or Pronghorn.
> 
> Ive always been an Irish Setters man but im gonna try Danner.


I don't remember offhand, but they're light, waterproof, warm, durable, and comfy.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 29, 2020)

Does anyone have one of the Mystery Ranch pop-up pack?


----------



## Professor (Dec 29, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Well just got a Trophyline Covert Lite saddle kit and a 5 pack of Wild Edge Stepps. My whole set up litterly just dropped down to 7 pds. Sweet little early Xmas present from my mom!!!


expecting a review.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 29, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Does anyone have one of the Mystery Ranch pop-up pack?



There is a Mystery Ranch Pop Up in the classifieds over on saddlehunter.com for $250.  He says it was used once.  New condition.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2020)

jbogg said:


> There is a Mystery Ranch Pop Up in the classifieds over on saddlehunter.com for $250.  He says it was used once.  New condition.


Their older stuff isn’t modular, the frame and bag are mated for life. They updated all their stuff recently so you can swap bags.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 29, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Their older stuff isn’t modular, the frame and bag are mated for life. They updated all their stuff recently so you can swap bags.


Is there another good option besides mystery ranch?


----------



## jbogg (Dec 29, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Is there another good option besides mystery ranch?



I like my Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo.  It’s a three piece modular system that can be purchased together or separately.    I really like all the pockets on the belt and wings of the pack frame. Very reasonably priced as well.  You can find some good videos on YouTube summarizing the pack.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Is there another good option besides mystery ranch?


Kifaru is super modular, expensive, but one of the best and toughest, Stone Glacier is a big one, very lightweight, modular, Eberlestock has some modular options, Exo has some nice stuff, Sitka and Kuiu have some nice pack offerings, not sure if Sitka has separate bags and frames though, Alpz, Tenzig, Badlands, etc. I currently have an Eberlestock JustOne pack, it isn’t modular, but does almost everything I need it to. It was free, and I’ve been happy with it so far, except it isn’t great at hauling a tomcat climber, but I don’t really think any pack will excel at carrying a tomcat. Kifaru is the most appealing to me personally for a mountain pack, I’m gonna get one of their frames and a bag for next season. I’m probably also gonna grab an Alpz or Badlands for a small daypack/scout pack when hauling a heavy load isn’t required. A lot of guys here recommend Badlands for day packs. 

Here’s a link to quick google search article with several brands and the pros and cons. https://gearjunkie.com/best-hunting-backpack


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 29, 2020)

The mystery ranch are just so expensive


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> The mystery ranch are just so expensive


I’m pretty sure they are great packs though. The only bad thing I’ve heard about them is the lack of modularity compared to most other high end brands, but they’ve updated to separate bags and frames now, so guess their current stuff is up there with the best of them. Worth it? Who knows. It would be nice if there was somewhere to try on a buncha different packs of different price points and just buy what fits and feels best.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 30, 2020)

Professor said:


> expecting a review.


Hey it just shipped yesterday. I'll be lucky if I get to get out in it next week but not expecting too. I will keep you posted though! I'm super excited to be more mobile. Being primarily bow this year has really changed where I need to be and when I need to be in there.


----------



## Professor (Dec 30, 2020)

I have green different 





chrislibby88 said:


> I’m pretty sure they are great packs though. The only bad thing I’ve heard about them is the lack of modularity compared to most other high end brands, but they’ve updated to separate bags and frames now, so guess their current stuff is up there with the best of them. Worth it? Who knows. It would be nice if there was somewhere to try on a buncha different packs of different price points and just buy what fits and feels best.


MR packs. Anyone is welcome to try them out. I am in Newnan, but I am in the mountain counties a good bit as well. I know they are expensive, but for me they are worth the money.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 30, 2020)

Just in case it could could help (or hurt) someone, here is my gear checklist for when I go on day and multi day hunts.  There are things on the day trip list that I probably don't need to be but I leave them on there because its stuff I just leave in my pack and never take out.  I wanton to a little more detail and listed the brands of things that I like.  Most of this stuff the brand is irrelevant and personal preference.  I'll also add that on some long cold day trips I'll thought the stove and cooking stuff in the pack.  There are a lot of days in the mountains a hot meal and a cup of coffee will be the best thing that happens to you.  I forgot to name the cook kit I use before I put the list on here.  It is the MSR trail lite duo kit but I really only use the pot and one coffee cup from the kit.  I don't think I've ever used the bowls.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 30, 2020)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Just in case it could could help (or hurt) someone, here is my gear checklist for when I go on day and multi day hunts.  There are things on the day trip list that I probably don't need to be but I leave them on there because its stuff I just leave in my pack and never take out.  I wanton to a little more detail and listed the brands of things that I like.  Most of this stuff the brand is irrelevant and personal preference.  I'll also add that on some long cold day trips I'll thought the stove and cooking stuff in the pack.  There are a lot of days in the mountains a hot meal and a cup of coffee will be the best thing that happens to you.  I forgot to name the cook kit I use before I put the list on here.  It is the MSR trail lite duo kit but I really only use the pot and one coffee cup from the kit.  I don't think I've ever used the bowls.
> View attachment 1057946View attachment 1057948View attachment 1057949



My list looks similar to that, but I have a column for each item's weight in ounces.  When you start adding up all those ounces and your pack hits 80lbs, you start to reevaluate your choices and wonder do you REALLY need an extra can of fuel for your stove, multiple knives, etc.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 30, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> My list looks similar to that, but I have a column for each item's weight in ounces.  When you start adding up all those ounces and your pack hits 80lbs, you start to reevaluate your choices and wonder do you REALLY need an extra can of fuel for your stove, multiple knives, etc.



I hear ya.  I don't really count ounces but I'm pretty weight conscious when I buy stuff and I weigh my loaded pack every once in a while to make sure its not getting out of controll.  I haven't changed it on my sheet but I do only carry one skinning knife with changeable blades.  I used to carry two sharp skinning knifes elk hunting because it's hard to get an elk ready to pack out on one knife.


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 31, 2020)

I see mystery ranch packs often on camofire for a good discount. You could also check out Rokslide for used frame packs. If you got to Rokslide go ahead and make an account and post 10 times as that is the minimum before you can PM someone. I will try and remember to post here next time I see some packs on camofire


----------



## SawyerProducts (Jan 19, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I have used the Sawyer filters for about seven years. I’ve had both the mini and the standard version. The standard is much easier to push water through when you squeeze the bladder.  Either one will freeze so throw it in the bottom of your sleeping bag when you are camping.



Ran across this thread and just wanted to thank you for using our products. I work for Sawyer and will be on here if anyone has any specific questions that I can help with.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good pack and good boots. Without both of these your asking for serious pain.

Kifaru pack.
Kenetrek boots.

My boots and pack cost more than most spend on a deer lease for a year but to me they are worth it.


----------



## Mattval (Feb 4, 2021)

Professor said:


> I learned today how to skin a deer's head. Next time I pack one out I will debone it completely and leave the skull and brains.


I would like to learn this myself.


----------



## menhadenman (Feb 4, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got the corrugates, and the obsidians. I almost never wear my corrugates. Yes, I have ripped the obsidians, once on briars, and once on a sharp deadfall limb. My wife sews, and has repaired them. The seat of the obsidians is also wearing a little thin. So yes, they aren’t the most durable, but man they are comfortable in such a wide range of temps that I almost always grab them, especially when it’s warmer or in high exertion. The guide pants do not breath very well. Once the obsidians kick the bucket, I will get more.



Check out Kings Camo Ridge Pant. I’ve like em much better than the higher end stuff and they can be had on sale.


----------



## pak (Feb 10, 2021)

Thought I'd pass this along.  

Mystery Ranch Packs are on sale over at BlackOvis, I just got the email.  Looks like the Marshall, Metcalf, Pintler and PopUp38 all at least $100 off.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 10, 2021)

This has probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, but if not, anyone hunting in the mountains on a regular basis should really consider keeping a chainsaw in their truck.  A few old high school classmates and I went camping this past weekend on national forest.  On our way down the mountain Sunday morning we found a pine tree completely across Richard Russell Parkway.  I keep a lightweight electric chainsaw in my truck at all times when in the mountains specifically for this reason. Couple of minutes later and we were on our way.  This has happened on two other occasions over the past three or four years miles from the nearest asphalt, and with zero cell reception. Definitely a mountain gear essential.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2021)

jbogg said:


> This has probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, but if not, anyone hunting in the mountains on a regular basis should really consider keeping a chainsaw in their truck.  A few old high school classmates and I went camping this past weekend on national forest.  On our way down the mountain Sunday morning we found a pine tree completely across Richard Russell Parkway.  I keep a lightweight electric chainsaw in my truck at all times when in the mountains specifically for this reason. Couple of minutes later and we were on our way.  This has happened on two other occasions over the past three or four years miles from the nearest asphalt, and with zero cell reception. Definitely a mountain gear essential.
> View attachment 1065697View attachment 1065698




By electric do you mean a battery or one that runs off an inverter?   Model?


----------



## jbogg (Feb 11, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> By electric do you mean a battery or one that runs off an inverter?   Model?



Battery Powered.  I drive an SUV and didn’t want the strong gasoline fumes in the cab while hunting or camping.


----------



## splatek (Feb 11, 2021)

I didn't even know they made an electric chainsaw, but after this post and searching I see a few companies, Ryobi, etc, the usual players in that game, also make electric Chainsaws. I would certainly not leave my stihl in the bed of the truck.
Good suggestion @jbogg on my most recent outing I ran into a decent sized tree in the middle of the FS road. I wanted to go further and knew my truck couldn't get past it. Luckily for me it was mostly dead and not all that heavy. I was able to move it to the side of the road just enough to squeak the truck through. Would have been easier and faster with a saw.


----------



## CroMagnum (Feb 11, 2021)

menhadenman said:


> Check out Kings Camo Ridge Pant. I’ve like em much better than the higher end stuff and they can be had on sale.


I was looking at the preacher pant but looks like they are discontinued


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 11, 2021)

jbogg said:


> This has probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, but if not, anyone hunting in the mountains on a regular basis should really consider keeping a chainsaw in their truck.  A few old high school classmates and I went camping this past weekend on national forest.  On our way down the mountain Sunday morning we found a pine tree completely across Richard Russell Parkway.  I keep a lightweight electric chainsaw in my truck at all times when in the mountains specifically for this reason. Couple of minutes later and we were on our way.  This has happened on two other occasions over the past three or four years miles from the nearest asphalt, and with zero cell reception. Definitely a mountain gear essential.
> View attachment 1065697View attachment 1065698



This. The man with saw saves the day. I also keep an axe under the seat for those times I take the saw out (for whatever reason) and forget to put it back.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Feb 11, 2021)

I used to keep a chainsaw in my truck as well. In south GA I never needed one, but after moving to NE GA I very quickly saw how many trees fall up here (and how quickly a saw will grow legs and walk out of the back of your truck).

Now I just keep an axe, a chain, and a tow strap. I've found that *generally* I can hook up one end and pull a tree enough for vehicles to get by. If not, break out the axe, cut one end and it's much more manageable to pull out of the way. I'd opt for the electric chainsaw option if offered though. Save the ol back.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Feb 13, 2021)

jbogg said:


> This has probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, but if not, anyone hunting in the mountains on a regular basis should really consider keeping a chainsaw in their truck.  A few old high school classmates and I went camping this past weekend on national forest.  On our way down the mountain Sunday morning we found a pine tree completely across Richard Russell Parkway.  I keep a lightweight electric chainsaw in my truck at all times when in the mountains specifically for this reason. Couple of minutes later and we were on our way.  This has happened on two other occasions over the past three or four years miles from the nearest asphalt, and with zero cell reception. Definitely a mountain gear essential.
> View attachment 1065697View attachment 1065698


Agree. Which brand electric do you have and how do you like it?


----------



## jbogg (Feb 13, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Agree. Which brand electric do you have and how do you like it?



So far so good. I purchased it at Lowe’s. It’s a greenworks 60 V.  It’s so quiet that you have to remind yourself that you’re holding something that could do some real damage if it got a hold of you. Seems like I got about 20 to 25 minutes of constant use out of a fully charged battery.  Was thinking about purchasing a second battery, but dang they are not cheap.  It is strictly for light jobs, or while hunting/camping. Anything more and that’s what the Stihl is for.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 13, 2021)

jbogg said:


> So far so good. I purchased it at Lowe’s. It’s a greenworks 60 V.  It’s so quiet that you have to remind yourself that you’re holding something that could do some real damage if it got a hold of you. Seems like I got about 20 to 25 minutes of constant use out of a fully charged battery.  Was thinking about purchasing a second battery, but dang they are not cheap.  It is strictly for light jobs, or while hunting/camping. Anything more and that’s what the Stihl is for.


 I drove by some of your chainsaw handiwork last night.  Several trees down between Helen and here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2021)

Sam Hunnicutt, Mark Cathey, Quill Rose, Fed Messer, and a hundred others are looking down laughing at this thread.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Feb 13, 2021)

Growing up in the 50 -60's men prided themselves  owning a top notch double bitted axe . kept them sharp .


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 13, 2021)

If I had an hour to chop down a tree, I would spend the first 45 minutes sharpening my axe.

    -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Raylander (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan DeBord said:


> Growing up in the 50 -60's men prided themselves  owning a top notch double bitted axe . kept them sharp .



I got one you could shave with..


----------



## strothershwacker (Feb 14, 2021)

Best thing you can bring is strong legs and good lungs.


----------

